# Acheter un nano (6G) ou attendre?



## eric_pnc (9 Juin 2012)

on trouve aujourd'hui l'iPod Nano 16GO pour 129 au refurb.
Ma question est la suivante: si nouvel iPod nano prévu (7G), à quoi faut-il s'attendre?
Plus de capacité? 
Quelle serait l'évolution naturelle de ce 7G?
Faut-il mieux attendre?

éric


----------



## Souvaroff (9 Juin 2012)

A Chaque fois, C'est pareil C'est La Grande Question que Qu'on se pose & Ce a Chaque fois Que l'envie viens D'acheter quelque chose 


Je Veux une Cafetière, Mais Peut être & Sans doutes la Prochaine sera mieux Que fais-je 
Je vais Attendre que la nouvelle soit pondue & Boire de l'eau en attendant? Ou alors Comme j'en ai Envie Je fonce & Je M'paie Cette foutue Cafetière


Franch'ment


----------



## eric_pnc (9 Juin 2012)

Souvaroff a dit:


> A Chaque fois, C'est pareil C'est La Grande Question que Qu'on se pose & Ce a Chaque fois Que l'envie viens D'acheter quelque chose
> 
> 
> Je Veux une Cafetière, Mais Peut être & Sans doutes la Prochaine sera mieux Que fais-je
> ...



ça c'est du post intéressant...
l'art de poster pour rien dire.


----------



## 217ae1 (9 Juin 2012)

Avant toute chose, attendre la keynote du 11 juin (je suis pas sur de la date, mais il me semble que c'est le 11), normalement il devrait rien y avoir du coté de l'iPod nano mais on ne sait jamais si ils décident de changer leurs habitudes.

Ensuite, comme on est avant l'été, ce serait dommage de se priver pendant deux mois de musique et attendre impatiemment la keynote de septembre (où sont renouvelés les nano d'habitude) pour s'acheter un nouveau nano alors qu'on sait même pas si il sera mieux que le précédent (j'ai regretté le nano 4G à la sortie du 5G). Sauf si on a déjà un iPod et on peut se passer du nano.

C'est mon point de vue, mais ça dépend de si on pense qu'il peut être utile tout de suite ou on peut l'attendre sans s'impatienter.


----------



## eric_pnc (9 Juin 2012)

merci 217ae1 pour ton message (constructif)

http://forums.macg.co/membres/217ae1.html


----------



## nifex (9 Juin 2012)

Perso je n'attendrais pas, de toute façon c'est un simple MP3... Donc ne t'inquiète pas que le modèle actuel te conviendra très bien !


----------



## Souvaroff (9 Juin 2012)

eric_pnc a dit:


> ça c'est du post intéressant...
> l'art de poster pour rien dire.



Parce que tu Crois que ton Topic est Constructif? :mouais: Tu fais Partie des Millier de personnes Indécises qui demande aux autres S'il peuvent l'acheter ou non  

Au Cas où, Y'aurait mieux dans 3 semaines :sleep:


----------



## eric_pnc (9 Juin 2012)

Souvaroff a dit:


> Parce que tu Crois que ton Topic est Constructif? :mouais:



pas constructif mais interrogatif. Mon indécision est légitime avec un keynote d'ici une petite semaine.
Nifex & 217ae1 ont simplement répondu à mes interrogations.
Je réitère donc mes propos. Ton post est inutile, qui plus est, ponctué d'un nombre incroyable de majuscules; sans doute pour donner de l'importance à un propos somme toute assez vide.
Bonne journée.

éric


----------



## Gwen (9 Juin 2012)

Perso, j'attendrais la Keynote en effet. Mais franchement, je ne vois pas de changement rapide de la gamme. Donc, si rien n'est annoncé d'ici deux jours, j'achèterais l'iPod qui me convient.


----------



## iPadOne (9 Juin 2012)

Souvaroff a dit:


> Parce que tu Crois que ton Topic est Constructif? :mouais: Tu fais Partie des Millier de personnes Indécises qui demande aux autres S'il peuvent l'acheter ou non
> 
> Au Cas où, Y'aurait mieux dans 3 semaines :sleep:



je partage ton avis , mais contrairement a toi je me serais même pas donné la peine de lui répondre . des questions de Neuneu du style le iphone 8 sera til mieux que le 6 y en a toutes les semaines par ici. 

Comme tu la dit plus haut tu veux un truc tu va et tu lachète, si tu veux attendre le dernier sorti cest ton choix et tu le fait tout seul  menfin  mais que veux tu y en a qui avant daller culbuter bobonne  y  vont appeler la ligne du coeur pour savoir si cest mieux avant ou après le film.


----------



## kolargol31 (9 Juin 2012)

ipadone a dit:


> je partage ton avis , mais contrairement a toi je me serais même pas donné la peine de lui répondre &#8230;. Des questions de neuneu du style le iphone 8 sera t&#8217;il mieux que le 6 y en a toutes les semaines par ici.
> 
> Comme tu l&#8217;a dit plus haut tu veux un truc tu va et tu l&#8217;achète, si tu veux attendre le dernier sorti c&#8217;est ton choix et tu le fait tout seul &#8230; m&#8217;enfin &#8230; mais que veux tu y en a qui avant d&#8217;aller culbuter bobonne  y  vont appeler la ligne du coeur pour savoir si c&#8217;est mieux avant ou après le film.



+1

:d


----------



## Ipod-tow (10 Juin 2012)

Moi je dirais les conseilleurs ne sont pas les payeurs écoute tout le monde et fait comme tu le sens 

Conseil attend de voir la Keynote mais ne te prive pas de l'été pour écouter de la musique.


----------



## iPadOne (10 Juin 2012)

Ipod-tow a dit:


> Moi je dirais *les conseilleurs ne sont pas les payeurs *écoute tout le monde et fait comme tu le sens
> 
> *Conseil* attend de voir la Keynote mais ne te prive pas de l'été pour écouter de la musique.



je sait pas pourquoi mais y a un truc qui semble ne pas aller entre ces deux phrases 


enfin je dit ça je dit rien hein


----------



## Padawanlady (15 Juin 2012)

perso, mon 5G (le même que le 6 en fait une fois que tu fais la MAJ) beugue lamentablement, et je n'aime pas cette version touch intégral. Bref, j'attends beaucoup de cette nouvelle version qui j'espère sera différente et plus dans les cordes du 4G que j'adorais mais qui malheureusement a une batterie qui ne tient plus la route, il siege sur mon iHome.


----------

